# Morgan Webb on TiVoCast? (Attn: TiVoStephen)



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I'm hoping the Morgan Webb fans out there come out in support of this..

For those of you who don't know her, she's been a TV personality on shows from TechTV like "ScreenSavers" and "Call for Help", and now co-hosts "X-Play" on G4.

And of course, she's always mentioned in the "Best Eye Candy on TV" type threads that pop up here on TCF (Her feature in Maxim probably helped with that)

Well she just recently showed up on a TiVoCast for me, she did a guest spot on DL.tv through which I found out that back in August she started up WebbAlert.com a "daily videocast, covering the day's developments in tech news, video gaming, gadgetry, and digital culture. It's engineered to keep tech-interested people current on the news and trends that move the industry with a small investment of just a few minutes per day."

So, the folks at webbalert.com tell me that they are currently lobbying TiVo for inclusion and would love support being raised ..

So don't let me down folks.. How 'bout a few +1's

-MirclMax


----------



## zaknafein (Jul 17, 2001)

Pumperdink Pumperdink Pumperdink Pumperdink!


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks for the heads-up! I'll see what we can do.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> So don't let me down folks.. How 'bout a few +1's


+1


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

+1 / Bump.


----------



## wrobbie (Oct 16, 2007)

+1/ Bump. 

Been watching WebbAlert thru iTunes since they launched. Would much much much rather watch thru Tivo. Bravo!


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Since I've recommended this one in the past, I'll throw my support in again!

I'd also like to see:

- The 1Up Show <- very high quality video game video podcast
- Diggnation <- lots of laughs
- GeekBrief (it had been announced that this was coming to TiVo but I haven't seen it yet).
- X-Play's Daily Video Podcast (Morgan (and Adam's) other video podcast.

...Dale


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

+1 on Diggnation and on Morgan Webb


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd like a web form where I could put in requests like this. But since I'm here, I'd like to see Revision 3's Tekzilla.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd hit it...in a tivocast sort of manner...errr...I think I need help...


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

+1 from me. :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I'll see what we can do.


So what would the holdup be?? If Morgan Webb wants to be included in TiVocast does TiVo need to see a lot of interest in the show before TiVo will cut them a deal they can afford??

This is exactly the type of TiVocast that most likely gets watched consistently by those that pull it down


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I can't get TiVo Casts on my current TiVo, but I'll give this a +1 for all of those that can.

Morgan Webb is a hottie.


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

+1 I watch it every morning from the website.

Tom


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

+1 to 1up.
+10 to Morgan Webb


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Dajad said:


> - The 1Up Show <- very high quality video game video podcast


Add my vote here. That would be great!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Another +1 here.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

+ 10 on Morgan Webb
+ 1's on the others

Also expand cnet to cnet live


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

yet another +1!


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I'll +1 Morgan Webb and raise with everything on Revision3


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Oh hell yes +1


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Morgan is a lovely woman, but she just doesn't do anything for me. Now, Cat Schwartz... ;-)

Oh, but I'd still watch the TiVo Cast.


----------



## ginatonic (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah Morgan Rules! Tivo ftw yo


----------



## tivobw (Oct 26, 2002)

I'd love to see Morgan on TivoCast. +11111111111!!!!!!!


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

megazone said:


> Morgan is a lovely woman, but she just doesn't do anything for me. Now, Cat Schwartz... ;-)
> 
> Oh, but I'd still watch the TiVo Cast.


Sweet Jebus! Another Cat Schwartz fan!!!!


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

+1 for Morgan and Diggnation!


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I'll see what we can do.


So .. I know this is probably pushing it .. but hey TiVoStephen .. how about a progress report of some sort???

Maybe we're at the "We've started talking with them about it" stage ?? or the "We're working out the details?" or perhaps you'd be nice enough to announce that "It *will* happen, its just a matter of getting everything sorted out" ??

Just looking for an update/report/release notes... 

Any information you can share would be nice!

Thank you.


----------



## robolight (Jun 11, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> So .. I know this is probably pushing it .. but hey TiVoStephen .. how about a progress report of some sort???


No, you are not "pushing it". We pay TiVo a good sum of money to provide us with a service. Their obligation is to provide value in that service. They state, on the TiVo site, "we're introducing new partners regularly, so check back often."

So, we are checking back. Tivo...what's the status on getting us what we have requested?


----------



## Speed RacerX (Jan 30, 2004)

+1

:d


----------



## enkrates (Oct 8, 2007)

+1 for WebbAlert


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

robolight said:


> So, we are checking back. Tivo...what's the status on getting us what we have requested?


Actually that *is* asking too much. These are business deals and TiVo can't post the status of deals or negotiations, that really tends to make the other parties quite unhappy.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yippers! +1 :up:


----------



## jtown0620 (Jun 17, 2004)

+1

also...
+1 for Diggnation
&
+1 for Tekzilla


----------



## shuntera (Jan 31, 2006)

MirclMax said:


> So don't let me down folks.. How 'bout a few +1's
> 
> -MirclMax


+1

I currently watch WebbAlert on my iPhone but would be great to have Morgan back on my big screen TV.

Need to get Tekzilla on as well - Sarah Lane is covering for Patrick while he is on paternity leave - great to have her back too.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll add my +1. 

I'm not even sure what's a tivo cast as I don't use the feature, but if this happens I'll definitely be checking it out to see Ms. Webb.

Anything for Morgan. She's still ultra-hot. Even hotter now than she used to be when I first started watching her on TechTV. She's aging well.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Dajad said:


> - GeekBrief (it had been announced that this was coming to TiVo but I haven't seen it yet).


It's now available, I added it this morning. :up:

+1 for WebbAlert

Edit: The first Geekbrief downloaded was #207 from 09/21! I hope they're just building up the backlog of episodes and we won't be 6 weeks behind forever!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Anything to get more time staring at Morgan. :up:


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

Chew said:


> It's now available, I added it this morning. :up:
> 
> +1 for WebbAlert
> 
> Edit: The first Geekbrief downloaded was #207 from 09/21! I hope they're just building up the backlog of episodes and we won't be 6 weeks behind forever!


I just stumbled across Geekbrief last night!!! The lack of Video Podcast (VP) support is why I purchased an Apple TV about a year ago to augment my stable of Tivo units, however with several of the VPs I watch (GeekbriefTV being one of them), it looks like I will soon be relegating my Apple TV to the download of purchased content - at least until Tivo strongarms Amazon Unbox into providing higher quality content.... Especially, with the rumors that iTunes will soon be launching downloadable HD content for the Apple TV.

Anyways, I am very excited GB is now available via Podcast Show link in Tivocast to accompany my viewing of DL.TV. If only, we can begin to just select any Video Podcast we like via URL lilke the audio Podcasts, we would be golden!!!


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

I am also a frequent Webb Alert watcher, would love it on my TiVo. Not a huge fan of CNET, would gladly trade that for Webb Alert (no offense to any CNET people or fans).


----------



## calilewis (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys! Just wanted to chime in here and let you know that we are just building up a back catalog of Geek Brief episodes. We're hoping to be caught up completely by the end of the week. It just takes a while to compress this initial set, considering each TiVo episode takes an additional 2 hours to process. Once we're all caught up, you should have each episode within 24 hours of when we release it on our other feeds.

If y'all ever have any issues with our show on TiVo, just let me know (PM or email)! 

Cali


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Sweet! I've been watching Geekbrief for a while, but I'm fairly far behind. It's jus' easier to watch stuff with TivoCast than dig out the ipod. And I'm usually busy doin' other things at the comp to watch 'em there.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

*bump*

TiVoStephen - Whatever happened to this???


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MirclMax said:


> *bump*
> 
> TiVoStephen - Whatever happened to this???


Have Desktop Plus and a broadband connected S2 or S3?
Tivo central > find programs > download TV, movies, & web video > browse other videos > technology > scroll down three times and there's WebbAlert


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

That sounds like it would be great if only it matched up with what I saw .. even checked on another TiVo outside of the house .. neither have that listed ...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Anybody else notice that the DirecTV pay-per-view "orange usher girl" looks an awful lot like Morgan Webb? I had to stare and stare and rewind to verify that it's not her.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> On a broadband connected S2 or S3:
> Tivo central > find programs > download TV, movies, & web video > browse other videos > technology > scroll down three times and there's WebbAlert


Do you have to have TivoDesktop Plus for that? I don't see it either.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Mine does, and I just added it. Thanks. I do have TD+ installed on a PC on my network.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

No TiVo Desktop Plus, no Webb Alert listed here.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out why people want to watch a chick with a square head. To each their own, I guess...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Do you have to have TivoDesktop Plus for that? I don't see it either.


I have TD Plus and don't find _WebbAlert_ listed either.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Arcady said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people want to watch a chick with a square head. To each their own, I guess...


No one is looking at her head.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Arcady said:


> To each their own, I guess...


Yes, we've seen your avatar.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Yes, we've seen your avatar.


Hello pot, meet kettle...


----------



## Dmontgummy (Aug 1, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> I'll +1 Morgan Webb and raise with everything on Revision3


I second for everything on Revision 3!!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dmontgummy said:


> I second for everything on Revision 3!!


Subscribe to the RSS feeds and then publish the folder that they are downloaded to for transfer to your Tivo. Having iTunes on your computer makes it really easy.


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

MirclMax said:


> For those of you who don't know her, she's been a TV personality on shows from TechTV like "ScreenSavers" and "Call for Help", and now co-hosts "X-Play" on G4.


Two things.

1. This is a decent show but the girl ALWAYS wears black. In the month or two that I watched it, see never wore anything but black. I don't know why but that just annoyed me.

2. Doesn't TiVO Desktop 2.6 make this a moot point? You can just subscribe to the feed on your PC and have TiVO desktop push it to your Tivo.

BOb


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Yes, it seems that this is one of the programs listed when you're running TiVoDesktop Plus 2.6 (The paid version) .. 

If you have that running, then you can go to the list on your TiVo and set up a Web Season Pass for the show.

Having just taken a quick look.. sadly the most recent episode that seems to be available (don't know if its just me or not) .. is back in February. Which is odd, because there is content on the website through today. 

Personally, I would have preferred a TiVoCast .. however, for those of you who have spent the $$ on TiVoDesktop Plus .. at least you have an option available to you.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

WebbAlert has month old eps listed on Tivo as indivual eps in the download past episodes page, but when you subscribe, you get brand spankin' new eps every single day that they publish one.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> WebbAlert has month old eps listed on Tivo as indivual eps in the download past episodes page, but when you subscribe, you get brand spankin' new eps every single day that they publish one.


Well thank you for that.. yes, I knew that the "past episodes" page would be just that, past episodes .. My issue was that the one that is displayed right when you go to WebbAlert is from 2/7/08 and that's the one that you can "download now" ... this is prior to even going into the past episode page.

That being said... yes, setting a Season Pass does indeed seem to send current episodes. So yay for that! 

I'm still sticking with the desire for it to be a true TiVoCast though ... and yes, she should wear things other than black every now and again. I think the *only* redeeming thing on X-Play is that she wears an interesting variety of clothing


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

MirclMax pointed out to me privately that I wasn't clear about one thing: We are still working on having WebbAlert added as a regular TiVoCast channel, available for all broadband-connected TiVo subscribers. There are a few unforeseen technical issues holding us up, however. More details when I can provide them.


----------



## Dmontgummy (Aug 1, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Subscribe to the RSS feeds and then publish the folder that they are downloaded to for transfer to your Tivo. Having iTunes on your computer makes it really easy.


Do you need TiVo+ for that? I only have the free version...is it worth paying for the + version??


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dmontgummy said:


> Do you need TiVo+ for that? I only have the free version...is it worth paying for the + version??


Yes, TiVo Desktop Plus is necessary.


----------

